
Silicon Valley, stop whining about tech talent shortage, do something about it - treskot
http://www.businessinsider.com/silicon-valley-technology-university-2013-8?op=1
======
Patrick_Devine
Clearly the tech talent shortage can't be that bad, otherwise salaries would
be going through the roof. I realize they may seem high relative to many other
professions, however if we really are in dire straights, one would expect them
to have spiked dramatically. That just hasn't happened. Either collectively
the valley is colluding to not inflate wages, or, more likely, the problem
isn't as big as many companies are making it out to be and those companies
want to bring in foreign workers to help put deflationary pressure on wages.

